# Vote For Toby or Lexi



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well darn! This is way too complicated. I'll vote everyday. Guess I'll just have to alternate. We do need a Malt to win, but they are BOTH so wonderful! No Fair!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Voted!







Toby is winning!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Okay guys, we can win this!!!







VOTE!!

I voted for Lexi & my friend who I was on the phone with voted for Toby!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 27 2004, 02:18 AM
> *Voted!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I voted..... Toby is winning! I wasn't sure which was which.... both were very cute.... I think I voted for Toby!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

That Pomeranian is winning... 18 votes! eh.


----------



## Maltese_Lover (Dec 18, 2004)

OH NO! Sesame the pomeranian is winning!!!







C'mon! More people vote for Toby or Lexi!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Voted!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I voted,i will change everyday too .


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i voted...that darn pom is winning by a lot...i don't like having to pic...but u know if we want a malt to win our only chance is to all vote for toby. i hate to do this though b/c lexis pic is great too. both are better than that pom.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I swear, this contest has got to rigged against Maltese! How could anyone vote for the Pom when there are two freakin' adorable Maltese on there!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I had to vote for Toby because he's already winning. Lexi'smom, you know no contest can measure Lexi's cuteness







.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Hope it counted but voted again today!

No offense (because my 1 best friend has a pom) that dog is cute but not that cute... it looks tired.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I voted for you, good luck!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i voted for both can't choose
they are both adorable


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I voted again at work!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I voted!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I voted twice, --yesterday and today. I'll try to vote everyday.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

VOTED, today.I get to vote at the shop and home both too also.COME ON PEOPLE ...VOTE







YA all remember that UGLY LIST dont ya  LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 28 2004, 09:56 AM
> *VOTED, today.I get to vote at the shop and home both too also.COME ON PEOPLE  ...VOTE
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reminder... totally forgot!







Just now voted!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

voted yesterday and today... I will vote again when I get home.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 28 2004, 10:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder... totally forgot!







Just now voted!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25748
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

ahhhhhhhh this sucks. I hate to pick between Lexi and Toby. What we need to do is just pick one and vote for that one so the Maltese wins. If we split our votes into 2, neither one is going to win!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Voted again, but I feel so bad for Lexi








She will have to enter the next one-and no one else send in a picture until hers is run again...it is too hard to have two maltese anyway...let alone two of OUR babies on there....sending poor Lexi hugs..


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 28 2004, 10:51 AM
> *Voted again, but I feel so bad for Lexi
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think that contest has it out for us Maltese owners.. I can't believe they would put two of them in the same contest.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I just voted. I will be voting for Toby since he has more votes.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Is anyone else having trouble voting on the second day? I've been trying to vote since Midnight and it keeps telling me I've already voted. I've never had trouble before????


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 28 2004, 08:56 AM
> *VOTED, today.I get to vote at the shop and home both too also.COME ON PEOPLE  ...VOTE
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
HAHA! You remembered! ALL YOU UGLY PPL NEED TO VOTE!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 28 2004, 10:51 AM
> *Is anyone else having trouble voting on the second day?  I've been trying to vote since Midnight and it keeps telling me I've already voted.  I've never had trouble before????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25799*


[/QUOTE]

Did you try and clear your cache & clear cookies? Give that a try unless you did already









I voted...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan+Dec 29 2004, 04:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try and clear your cache & clear cookies? Give that a try unless you did already









I voted...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25979
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, this happened to me this morning... I cleared my cookies and it let me vote....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Voted today!! Toby is still behind







Man there is gonna be alot of people on that UGLY LIST


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just found out that Lexi was in the contest this week. I didn't check my email while I was home. Oh, well. Good luck Toby!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

as many ppl that come one here...we should be winning. what is going on ppl? we have some cute doggies that need ur help!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I voted!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I voted again at work!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I just voted again but the pom is winning


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

We can still do it!! 37% to 29%!!! I have FAITH!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

how can we lose to a Pom??? with two beautiful Malts on their?????Ughhhhhh


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I put in my daily vote. We need more, more more!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I voted because I aint UGLY!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 29 2004, 05:04 PM
> *I voted because I aint UGLY!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26140*


[/QUOTE]
i have been voting everyday come on dont let this happen again!!!!!!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I voted for Toby!!! Lexi & Toby are both sooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

got my daily vote in! Come on people!! We need to win!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 29 2004, 11:51 PM
> *got my daily vote in! Come on people!! We need to win!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26213*


[/QUOTE]

Just voted for Toby. Love lexie too.. but have to get the vote to the closest one for the win

Terry and Missy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Dec 29 2004, 01:48 PM
> *how can we lose to a Pom??? with two beautiful Malts on their?????Ughhhhhh
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26083*


[/QUOTE]
I just placed my daily vote... gosh the Pom is way ahead!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ive been voting since, but GRRRRR, we're not winning !


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

voted again...are we ever gonna win this stupid contest???


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

voted, been voting and will vote more but we are still nearly 50 votes away from the pom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now voted again at work.... we need a miracle!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Voted,not doing well


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

man this stinks....we need to figure out how to get this to work. i dont know why everyone is not voting....if ur not voting please explain why...we wont kill you.


----------



## Maltese_Lover (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm voting everyday! Plus, I told my friends about it, and there voting everyday...but that pom is still winning!







I think we have to tell more people about the voting poll. And tell them to just vote for Toby, since he has more votes. Lexi is just as cute and adorable..but I think we should just vote for Toby if we really want a maltese to win. We just need to tell more people to vote everyday...and I have faith that we will win









We just need 10% to catch up to the pom!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maltese_Lover (Dec 18, 2004)

We need 41 votes!







:new_Eyecrazy:








I think I have faith......


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 30 2004, 03:00 PM
> *I keep voting and every week I send the link to friends and tell them to vote too.  Maybe it is fixed cause they know no other breed could realistically beat a Malt!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26392*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I voted for Toby...both of them are amazing photos but I thought I would vote for Toby since he has more votes. 

Will vote again tomorrow.

Go Toby!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just voted!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

This is just so screwy!! I think someone is out to keep the malts from winning!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think this contest is rigged!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Just voted


----------



## Maltese_Lover (Dec 18, 2004)

Just voted


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 31 2004, 07:47 AM
> *I think this contest is rigged!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree!







I think we should start our own "contest" and only let Maltese win!


----------



## Maltese_Lover (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Dec 31 2004, 10:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!







I think we should start our own "contest" and only let Maltese win!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26547
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ya! I agree too. We should make our own Photo contest where people ONLY submit pictures of there maltese...no other type of dog. Then we will vote for only the cutest maltese...hahahah that woud be hard







We should ask the administator if we could be able to do that on this site.







I'm not joking! It would be cool


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

VOTED,what is wrong with these people???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 31 2004, 11:49 AM
> *VOTED,what is wrong with these people???????????????????????????????????????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26568*


[/QUOTE]

funny.... the rest of the world was wondering the same thing when bush was re-elected


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne+Dec 31 2004, 01:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny.... the rest of the world was wondering the same thing when bush was re-elected
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26584
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 31 2004, 02:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26586
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hahaha.....Suzanne, you made my day. That's what I've been saying since November! 

I've voted a couple of times, but for some reason every time that I try and vote I have to clear my cache and cookies. So then none of my passwords are automatically there and I have to keep signing into to all my boards. I've never had to do this before. I don't understand it, but it is a pain in the rear. I'm doing the best I can.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I put in my daily vote. That Pomeranian is in NO way cuter than Toby (or Lexi). The owner must have a huge family and lots of friends voting! 

C'mon folks. We have a few hundred members, at least. One vote from 1/3 of us and we'd be in business


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

just voted


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Just voted


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Voted again... its not looking good!







This looks fishy! I agree that the pom is not cuter!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just voted. This is rediculous, I think someone is purposely voting for one of the other dogs because they dont want a one of our maltese to win!







Toby does have quite a few votes though.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I think this is rigged too. A friend of mine Maltese was on there and she lost, Bella lost, Chico lost and now Toby and Lexy...this is bull $hit.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Jan 3 2005, 09:14 AM
> *I think this is rigged too.  A friend of mine Maltese was on there and she lost, Bella lost, Chico lost and now Toby and Lexy...this is bull $hit.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Freaks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

